# Myron Mixon's New Pellet Smoker/Grill/Oven



## conchokitty (Mar 11, 2014)

Recently saw the Myron Mixon Pitmaster-Q3 advertized in the BBQ Pitmasters TV program and it looks interesting!

http://www.pitmasterq3.com/who-is-myron-mixon.php

No real in depth information seems to be available anywhere on it yet.

Looking for reviews, experiences, a PDF of the owner's manual.

Anyone have any concrete information or know where it can be found?

-CK


----------



## talan64 (Mar 11, 2014)

If you do a search for "Myron Mixon Pitmaster-Q3" you will get a web site, that says it's available at Sears.  It has a little more info on it, and just my opinion, but I didn't think it was all that impressive, especially for $529.


----------



## seenred (Mar 11, 2014)

Talan64 said:


> If you do a search for "Myron Mixon Pitmaster-Q3" you will get a web site, that says it's available at Sears.  It has a little more info on it, and just my opinion, but I didn't think it was all that impressive, especially for $529.


I have to agree...there were a couple of very short videos on the website with Myron standing next to the grill, but it didn't really impress.  My first impression was that it looked very shallow...would be fine for ribs, but I'm afraid it would be tough to get a large butt or a turkey in it.  If I get the chance to go to Sear's and see it and put my hands on it, maybe I'd be more impressed.

Red


----------



## conchokitty (Mar 11, 2014)

Let us know your impressions, *SeenRed*.

I have a gas water smoker now that can do two turkeys at once. The automatic temp-controlled pellet auger arrangement is what primarily got my attention on the Q3.
I mostly smoke ribs, pork butts, pork shoulders, beef briskets and chickens.

I won't even consider jumping in unless I see actual end-user reviews which indicate it is worth that amount of money. Right now there is only some slick Q3 marketing and no depth of information.



SeenRed said:


> I have to agree...there were a couple of very short videos on the website with Myron standing next to the grill, but it didn't really impress.  My first impression was that it looked very shallow...would be fine for ribs, but I'm afraid it would be tough to get a large butt or a turkey in it.  If I get the chance to go to Sear's and see it and put my hands on it, maybe I'd be more impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Red


----------



## seenred (Mar 12, 2014)

ConchoKitty said:


> Let us know your impressions, *SeenRed*.
> 
> I have a gas water smoker now that can do two turkeys at once. The automatic temp-controlled pellet auger arrangement is what primarily got my attention on the Q3.
> I mostly smoke ribs, pork butts, pork shoulders, beef briskets and chickens.
> ...


If you are thinking you might want to try a pellet fueled smoker, there are some products on the market that are comparable in price to that Q3 that are produced by companies who are more established.  You should check out the Green Mountain Grills Daniel Boone, or the Traeger Junior and Traeger Little Tex.  And for a little more money, you could take a look at the Rec Tec, the Traeger Texas, The GMG Jim Bowie.  These companies have been around for a while, and it's easy to find reviews on their products.

That Q3 could be a fine product, but I expect it'll be difficult to find user reviews because it's so new to the market.

Red


----------



## macd (Apr 29, 2014)

I have been looking at pellet smokers for a while now.  My gas grill started rusting and needed to be replaced.  I saw the Pit Master Q3 at Sears and bought it.  Have used it for half chickens, pork butt, brisket, and fajitas.  All turned out great.  The pellets that Sears had was Myron Mixon pellets and they were OK.  Starting with the brisket I used B&B mesquite pellets from Acadamy and they really turned out well for me.  I have been smoking with a Masterbuilt 40" for several years and my family love my meats but they wouldn't quit raving over that brisket.  It had a perfect smoke ring and great flavor.

The only problem I had was the fire pot was over-run with pellets killing the fire.  This turned out to be my learning process with the control system.  Cleaned everything up and restarted the smoker and it has worked fine.


----------



## seenred (Apr 29, 2014)

MacD said:


> I have been looking at pellet smokers for a while now.  My gas grill started rusting and needed to be replaced.  I saw the Pit Master Q3 at Sears and bought it.  Have used it for half chickens, pork butt, brisket, and fajitas.  All turned out great.  The pellets that Sears had was Myron Mixon pellets and they were OK.  Starting with the brisket I used B&B mesquite pellets from Acadamy and they really turned out well for me.  I have been smoking with a Masterbuilt 40" for several years and my family love my meats but they wouldn't quit raving over that brisket.  It had a perfect smoke ring and great flavor.
> The only problem I had was the fire pot was over-run with pellets killing the fire.  This turned out to be my learning process with the control system.  Cleaned everything up and restarted the smoker and it has worked fine.



Cool...thanks for sharing your impressions, MacD!  You're the first person I've heard of to buy one of these.  Perhaps it'll help some others who are thinking about this rig.

Red


----------



## macd (May 1, 2014)

I have been looking at pellet smokers for a while now.  My gas grill started rusting and needed to be replaced.  I saw the Pit Master Q3 at Sears and bought it.  Have used it for half chickens, pork butt, brisket, and fajitas.  All turned out great.  The pellets that Sears had was Myron Mixon pellets and they were OK.  Starting with the brisket I used B&B mesquite pellets from Acadamy and they really turned out well for me.  I have been smoking with a Masterbuilt 40" for several years and my family love my meats but they wouldn't quit raving over that brisket.  It had a perfect smoke ring and great flavor.

The only problem I had was the fire pot was over-run with pellets killing the fire.  This turned out to be my learning process with the control system.  Cleaned everything up and restarted the smoker and it has worked fine.

I tried Baby Back Ribs yesterday on my Q3 (sears) pellet cooker and the cooker did it's job perfectly.  The cook however over-seasoned the ribs.  The ribs showed good smoke ring  and good byte, but the taste was overpowered by the rub (Home made) (not listed because I'm a little disappointed in myself).  The first 20 pound bag of B&B Mesquite pellets has been successful.  On my Masterbuilt I use season salt as a rub and it has worked well.  Think I'll go back to what works, and try again on my pellet grill.


----------



## jtrainor56 (May 1, 2014)

Pelletheads.com has one to review. They are backed up with a number of pellet smokers but will get to it eventually.

If you are looking for a pellet smoker they have quite a few that they have done extensive testing on.

Joe


----------



## gore (May 15, 2014)

Checked it out on Sears.com.  They also have an owner's manual posted there. One review that raved about it, so I'm going to tryit. Myron Mixon also has his own webpage.


----------



## gene mcarthur (Jun 8, 2014)

I bought one of the Myron Mixon Pitmaster-Q3 and i am not impress with it. it went online and read the reviews, and thought i would get one ..First week everything was going ok until 3 hours into the cooking then all hell broke lose fist the temp drop but kept on dropping pellets in to the fire tray but it was the heat was not coming on .so just like it says on the label i turn the pellets feeder off and let the fan turn off by itself.then i turned it back on and within 5 mins the cooker was over 500%  













IMG_0209.JPG



__ gene mcarthur
__ Jun 8, 2014





 my food tasted like burnt paint and it got so hot is burn the paint right off 













IMG_0213.JPG



__ gene mcarthur
__ Jun 8, 2014





 now the sec week i try it use it it was going fine and again 2 hours into the cooking it lost temp again it fell too 0 os one again i shut off the feeder and let the fan go off by it self again ..fire it up and BAM dam thing caught on fire again because the feeder was adding pellets but no heat to burn the pellets.so i dont know what to do now i can't get support i called last week and left message but on one returned my calls. i too watch pitmaster and love the show i thought well if the Words best B.Q master built it design it must be good well so far i give it a big fat NOPE dont buy it

 i thinking i would spend 1600$ on a stick burner then 500$ one that does not work right. LETS get it right Myron Mixon.and i am Real disappointed that it not made in the U.S.A and in fact made in china ..For Shame For Shame


----------



## smokinriverrat (Jun 23, 2014)

mac D

I have the problem of too many pellets putting out the fire too. I have only used mine 3 times. Mojack will not return calls or emails.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 23, 2014)

smokinriverrat said:


> mac D
> 
> I have the problem of too many pellets putting out the fire too. I have only used mine 3 times. Mojack will not return calls or emails.


Hmmmm.......?????

A company is only as good as the customer service they provide!

Just cuz a celebrity puts their name on product doesn't mean a hill of beans

Have you ever seen Myron Mixon use one in comps?

It's all about marketing and promotion

Brinkman came out with a pellet grill and sold it thru Home Depot

It was a miserable failure......

The Q3 may be a decent grill for the $$$

I've seen them at the big trade shows with a way cool truck and huge display

Just haven't seen enough of them out there in-use by the public yet


----------



## daron jake (Jun 23, 2014)

I have heard from a reliable source that the gentleman who imports them uses a Yoder YS640 himself:-)


----------



## thewolf (Aug 4, 2014)

I just got mine a couple days ago and thought I'd christen it with a nice rack of baby back ribs. I have never used a smoker before but my roommate has a traeger so I thought I'd get something a little cheaper and more for a novice. You get what you pay for, the metal on it is thin which probably means down the road it may fall apart, but it makes it very light and maneuverable. The auger works great haven't had any problems. Again, this is my first smoker and my first time smoking and I made my first rack of ribs and they turned out nearly perfectly. Really great smoke ring and flavor, nice and juicy and tender. They turned out phenomenal, and I've had all kinds of smoked meats my roommate has made on his traeger and I have to say my ribs were just as good. (I just need to adjust my rub to be slightly spicier). But I am totally happy with my purchase for the price. It works! Super easy to clean and control.


----------



## macd (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm still happy with mine.  Bentley at Pelletheads has an excellent review on this unit.

 http://pelletheads.com/index.php?topic=32438.0


----------



## rickhtoo (Sep 11, 2015)

The picture you posted of the grill inside tells the whole story..  That water bin is supposed to be in the hole under the grate, NOT on top of it. Might be why you had the malfunction.


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 14, 2015)

I sort of hope he figured it out in the ensuing fifteen months since June 2014...


----------

